# .

## Irusya

,      :Big Grin: 
  - 
    .
-, , , ,  
    ,     ,  (, )    ,   (  ,  ,  ),   , , , .    ,      :Super: 
 ,    :Big Grin:

----------


## 1977

,   ,  ,     (  ),     -  ,       (, ,      -  ).    ,  - -,  ,   ,       ,     ( ,   ).       -  . ,     - ,    ()   - .   -     ,   !!!

----------


## Stroy-ka

/  .     :      .  ;  ,     ,     ,    ;      .
     :  ,  , .          ,       .
    .

----------


## ˸

,...  ... ....
....          **...  ...

----------


## Irusya

> :  , .


 ? :Redface:

----------


## ˸

> :  ,  ,


  :yes:       ,    (  )...

----------


## .

*Irusya*,  ,    ?   :Embarrassment: 

 (   ,   ),    (      ),  ,  
   ,   --,        20-30

----------


## Irusya

> *Irusya*,  ,    ?


 :Big Grin: 
 :Big Grin:  



> 


 :yes:

----------


## Stroy-ka

> ?


  .   ,   .  , ,     ; ;    (   ).   ,     ,   (  ,     ,   )      1,5-2 ,       .       ,     .

----------


## HelenY

> ,  - -,  ,   ,


     , , ,    .   -

----------


## 1977

*HelenY*,   ,    -   )))

----------


## HelenY

> *HelenY*,   ,    -   )))


 ,    -   (

,   -  :yes:

----------


## .

*HelenY*,     ,   .      .  ,   ,       ?        :Embarrassment:

----------


## HelenY

> *HelenY*,     ,   .      .  ,   ,       ?


  -  ,      -   :Big Grin:  


   -     :Stick Out Tongue: 

 :Redface:

----------


## .

*HelenY*,      ,   .       , ?

----------


## Irusya

,  !  :Big Grin: 
, -    ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## HelenY

> *HelenY*,      ,   .       , ?


  :Wow: 

     ,          -   )

----------


## HelenY

> ,  ! 
> , -    ?


 ,      ,     :Smilie: 


,     ?       :Big Grin:

----------


## .

> -   )


  ,    :Smilie:   ,        :Big Grin: 
*Irusya*,   ,      .          ,     ,      )))

----------


## Irusya

*HelenY*,   ,          :Big Grin: 
  -    - ,  "      " -     ,       . ""()  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## HelenY

?

- ,      ?
-  -  
-  -  
-  , , ?
   - ..  ..

 :Big Grin:

----------


## Irusya

*HelenY*,      :Big Grin:

----------


## HelenY

> *HelenY*,


 ,   :Big Grin: 

    -   -  )

----------

:Smilie:  (  ,     :yes: )     . 
     ,  ,       .

----------


## Irusya

,      ,    !  :Big Grin:

----------


## professor

:Hmm:

----------


## Irusya

> 


 ,   ""    :yes:

----------


## Lemori

250.  ( )
1 .  ,      ))
0.5   
2  
2 .   ,     ,   ,    ))
0.5  
        10-15   .    ,    ,     ,    ,    ,          (  )       200   40,     ,  ,    .

----------


## professor

> ,   ""


  :yes:

----------


## Irusya

*Lemori*, ,   :yes:

----------


## 1977

> )


       -  .        (  - ),       -  ,  .      -  :Wow:     !  :yes:  :Wink:   :Wink:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## 333

> !    .    ,      .


  ,      :Embarrassment:      ,    )

   ,   ,      :yes:

----------


## echinaceabel

-      ?
: ... :Big Grin:

----------


## 1977

> 


   ? ̸   ?   ,  ,    . () "-"  :Wink: 
31 - , 1  - , 2 - !  :Wink:

----------


## YUM

""



> *   ,   ...*
> 
>  ,        "".         ,     ,    ,    .  ,        .    
> 
>     ""   ,   .     ,       *,      ,     ,            .
> 
>          ,    ,        ...   ,   ,    ,     ,     ,  ,  ,  .   ,   .      ,  . 
> 
> -  ,     .       ...   .
> ...


    "". :Wow:

----------


## 333

,  ,   :Frown: 

,  ,      (,  31  1    :Smilie: )  2-    -    ,  :Big Grin:

----------


## 1977

...  ...  ...  7  ... ,    ...  (!),  (),  (  :Smilie: )    :Smilie: , "",  ,   ,          ... ... (        :Big Grin: ). ...      :Wow:    ...  :Redface:    ...    ... , !!!  :Embarrassment:

----------


## 1977

!  :Wow:  :Big Grin:

----------

.     -  .


" " -  ))))))



:

 o ()  500 
  3 
  5 . .
  3 . .
  6 . .

  1 . .
   2 . .
  1/2 .
 ( )

 ,    .
   .
    .
     .

     .
     180  ,  30     .

 !

----------


## Lazy Sea

,    )    -      .     .

----------


## Loriksa

:Smilie:      .   .   ,

----------


## Dinchik

> .   .   ,


.

----------


## gnews

> .


 :yes:

----------


## Jannnet

!     .   .



  1 .
  1,5 .
 ()  1 .
  5 ..


   30 
  .            ( 2 ..),   .    .    ,   ,  .    .        .     ,   .       .        .      ,  .      200     45 .      ,  .   ,    .       , .  !    :yes:  :yes:

----------


## 1977

> 


      " -",    ,    (   ).  :Smilie:

----------

